# Cat Grooming



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

I need to get my long haired cat groomed. Do you know of anywhere in 6th October and can you recommend any vets here as I will need to organise or her yearly vaccinations .

TIA

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, 

I don't know of any cat groomers as such as most people here use the vet.. Vets in your area none that I know of but ESMA uses a vet in Maadi Dr Farouk
hone: 27044225, for appointment. Mobile: 012-219-8733
Email: [email protected]
Website: Dr.Farouk Bahgat vet. clinic | Wix.com
Hours: 10:30am-2pm, Everyday. Evening hours on Saturday & Wednesday, 6pm – 8pm. Closed on Friday and Sunday
Services: Veterinary Care


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

btw there are no excellent vets in Egypt but Dr Farouk is one of the better ones..


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

MaidenScotland,

I did wonder how it would be in Cairo. I would rather travel to get the better one and feel peace of mind. 

Thank you !


----------

